# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Καρεκλάκι - πατούρα

## toni31

Πωλούνται:
1. Καρεκλάκι αυτοκινήτου Recaro Young Sport, ατρακάριστο 120€. 
2. Πατούρα (να το πω) buggy board maxi Lascal 40€.
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και smoke free.
Έδρα Κομοτηνή, για αποστολή στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα το βλέπουμε, τα μεταφορικά βαρύνουν τον αγοραστή.

DSC_8323 copy.jpg DSC_8329 copy.jpg DSC_8332 copy.jpg DSC_8330 copy.jpg



20170716_112532.jpg 20170716_112457.jpg

----------

